# Woodgrain steering wheel restoration service



## Platinum Al (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys. New to this forum but have been on PY's forum for a while. I offer a woodgrain steering wheel restoration service. Good time to get your cracked wheel repaired and refinished. I am also looking to buy woodgrain steering wheels so keep me in mind for either one. My contact phone is (440) 829-7533. Thanks for your time and I hope I can help you with part of your restoration project. Al Tepper


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Al,

Welcome to the forum. Do you sell refurbed 64 wood wheels?

-Thor


----------



## Platinum Al (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Thor. I do not have any at this time. Check me out on e-bay under username pontiacgtolover for some upcoming auctions on Jan. 24th. Al


----------

